# That was fast?



## Doom (13 Oct 2007)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if I just lucked out or anything but, I only handed in my application one week and a half ago Thursday and they gave me a call yesterday while i was at work saying that I have to schedule my apptitude test. That was fast, was expecting a month or so. I have to give them a call Monday to schedule. Wish me luck guys !


----------



## Meridian (13 Oct 2007)

From what I've heard, thats pretty average.
Good luck.


----------



## iasthai (13 Oct 2007)

You're pretty lucky. I handed mine in over a month ago and I'm still waiting for a call to do any testing.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Oct 2007)

I know you are not complaining but i will admit that when i saw the thread title and the board it was in, my first thought was 

"first they compain about how slow it is, now they're gonna complain it went too fast....."

Cheers


----------



## Doom (13 Oct 2007)

hahahah no complaint here my friend! I just heard from some people it takes a month at times.


----------



## TN2IC (13 Oct 2007)

It would depends on the application sometimes. Full time/part time  ie.. direct to CFRC... or a local PRes Unit. If it was PRes, it would have to go to them first, then to CFRC.


----------



## TCBF (13 Oct 2007)

- Fast was in the mid-eighties.  Fast was meeting the 707 at CFB Greenwood to grab the recruits off it and bus them to CFB Cornwallis, and finding out that a recruit was still hung over from when he had drunkenly walked into the recruiting center four days earlier.

- Now THAT was fast - get'em into our hands before they could sober up.

 ;D


----------



## aaronrogers (13 Oct 2007)

I handed in my application papers on a friday and got my call back for the cfat the following monday. Very speedy for me as well


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Fast was in the mid-eighties.  Fast was meeting the 707 at CFB Greenwood to grab the recruits off it and bus them to CFB Cornwallis, and finding out that a recruit was still hung over from when he had drunkenly walked into the recruiting center four days earlier.
> 
> - Now THAT was fast - get'em into our hands before they could sober up.
> 
> ;D



You'd call em "poppin fresh"


----------



## Doom (14 Oct 2007)

well i talked to them on thursday they want to do CFAT, fitness, and medical good grief


----------



## stealthylizard (14 Oct 2007)

7 months and still waiting for interview and medical.  At least my CFAT is still good from 2001.  Offered to drive to Vancouver to do it, but they want to do the remote recruiting thing in Kelowna.  I was scheduled for September, but had to reschedule due to work.


----------



## Doom (16 Oct 2007)

Really? that sucks. This Thursday they want me to do everything. CFAT, Fitness and Medical if slots are open. got to be there at 0830 hours.


----------



## CFR FCS (16 Oct 2007)

Doom,
What CFRC are you dealing with? You profile doesn't list any location.


----------



## Ad Guy (16 Oct 2007)

You're lucky!

I did all my testing (CFAT, PT Test, Medical etc.) in February, and I am still waiting.

To be honest - if this was a civilian organization, and my employees - they would have been fired long ago.

No sense of urgency.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Oct 2007)

Ad Guy said:
			
		

> To be honest - if this was a civilian organization, and my employees - they would have been fired long ago.
> 
> No sense of urgency.



To be honest........................maybe your just not that important in the big scheme of things?


----------



## proudnurse (16 Oct 2007)

I had applied online, last week and got a call within a couple of days. I called the Reserve Unit I was interested in joining (705 Comm Squadron) left a voice mail, and once again (actually the next day) the unit recruiter followed up with a phone call to advise that they do have space available for course. I called the CFRC back and told them that I had spoke with the Recruiter at 705 Comm Squadron, and they told me the next step would be to bring my birth certficate and high school transcript in and they could schedule my testing from there  I thanked both of them, the unit recruiter and also the CFRC for getting back to me so promptly. 

~Rebecca


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> To be honest........................maybe your just not that important in the big scheme of things?



+1


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (17 Oct 2007)

Actually I beg to differ Bruce. HR is an extremely competitive area right now and we can't afford to blow potential recruits out the door with outmoded Baby Boomer..."there's lots more where they came from" mentalities. We are competing for scarce resources right now and we have to make our system work better (the CDS has said this and he's a much smarter man than me). when I was trying to get into the Reserves in the 80s, even though I'd been Reg Force and was on the sup list, it took nearly a year and by that time I had lost most of my interest...mainly because it appeared that they weren't all that interested in fresh blood.


----------



## Doom (17 Oct 2007)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Doom,
> What CFRC are you dealing with? You profile doesn't list any location.



CFRC Mississauga, Ontario. Located at square one  And SIGNO, I know what you mean i've heard of it happening from relatives.


----------



## Ad Guy (17 Oct 2007)

I never claimed to be that important. I am re-enlisting. Starting from the beginning again _(I left as a MCpl)._

What I am saying is that the system is seriously flawed and should be fixed. These are flaws that would not be acceptable in civilian corporate culture. I know I am comparing apples to oranges...but come on!

I will tell you that I am NOT pointing fingers at CFRC - they have been nothing but helpful, polite and very courteous. The flaws are with the ever changing rules, and not having a central location to look up and implement them. And perhaps also with the logic of people higher up in the chain of command (these are the folks I am referring to). 

I know people (very highly qualified Combat Arms folk) who have come back to serve, and have been shown the waiting room. They have been there so long, with their files going here and there - that they have looked elsewhere within the Commonwealth. New Zealand will take a Canadian Soldier with almost no questions asked - let alone the US (_with a signing bonus incl. NCOs)?_

Yes, it is Canadian Bureaucracy gone wild....and I am sorry but you cannot argue that!

I have been patient, calm and have done everything asked of me. I have even taken leave from work based on the schedule given to me so that I can take trade qualification. I know my place. It's just ridiculous. And I am obviously using the anonymity of the internet to vent my frustration. I would like to get on with it already.

I have had the passing thought though - perhaps the 'wait time' is also a process of recruitment for some (much like the Toronto Police at one time), there is a built in buffer time in the process to weed out those who apply on a whim vs. the truly dedicated.

Thoughts?


----------



## Doom (17 Oct 2007)

I can't say i've experienced that myself. How ever I know where you are coming from. You're basically saying or what I picked up was that you have had unenjoyable run ins at the CFRC. Nothing else, You arn't saying it was because of this guy etc. Infact I hope you get in again. As  I hope I pass the CFAT as i'm told ill have no troubles as it's easy. But hey you never know ! good luck man! im writing it tomorrow mourning.


----------



## Ad Guy (17 Oct 2007)

Good Luck Tomorrow!!!!

CFRC Toronto are great people! I just think the process _(while different from when we were in before - waaaay different!)_ impedes the CFRC Folk from moving forward with certain applicants.

My hold up has been LFCA rules _(that are ever changing), _ and the unit_ (which I won't mention in fear of them getting sour on me)._

The new process really is different - CFAT _(which didn't exist before  to any extent)_ was not what I expected. I took my time, used logic and passed with flying colours _(They can't tell you the score but can say if you did well or not). _ 

Practice some Spacial Awareness Problems (the folded out shapes), and practice some Number Sequence Problems.

Once again, Bonne Chance!


----------



## Doom (18 Oct 2007)

thanks man. I'm actually preparing to set off on foot to the CFRC as i speak. Let us see if I pass ?  :warstory:


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2007)

Ad guy...
The CFAT might be "recent" BUT, there have been aptitude tests that go back a long time.
When I joined in 1970.... there was one.
When I was a recruiter in a reserve unit .... there was one.

Nothing new


----------



## habscrusher (19 Oct 2007)

Good for you. That was a little quicker than usual. Best of luck let us know how the process goes from here on out.


----------



## Ad Guy (19 Oct 2007)

My memory of the Apptitude Test was that it was very basic - the new CFAT is something else!!


----------



## Toddies Girl (19 Oct 2007)

Maybe it's a good time of year to apply.  I Handed in my application about two weeks ago and I got a call on Wednesday to do the CFAT on Monday. According to the corporal that booked my CFAT my interview and medical will be in the next two weeks. I don't imagine they are sending anyone on BMQ before Christmas though. Thoughts?


----------



## CFR FCS (19 Oct 2007)

Currently loading BMQ in St. Jean for 26 Nov. That's the last one until Jan 7, 08.


----------



## Doom (19 Oct 2007)

Yea, I did it. How ever, honestly I'm not the greatest at math but it was easy i though. not a bit challenging. i feel sad for the other guys though that didnt make it like 8 of us went in and only 2 or 3 of us passed. eekk thats pretty low in my opinion but also from what i was told its all stuff you learn in school and you should be able to apply it to anything in life as i was told. My suggestion to anyone doing the CFAT in the future is don't over stress. Take it easy and go in knowing how to do simple Geometry and multiplication as well as division. I have my fitness test on the 7th of november because all the dates up to it are booked full. Geeze I underestimated myself, i went in thinking i was going to fail. so just a heads up for you guys.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Oct 2007)

Ad Guy said:
			
		

> CFAT _(which didn't exist before  to any extent)_



I dont know when you got out of the CF but i got in 15 years ago and the CFAT existed then.......its nothing new



			
				Ad Guy said:
			
		

> My memory of the Apptitude Test was that it was very basic - the new CFAT is something else!!



Like i said, i did the CFAT for the first time 15 years ago and re-wrote it in 2003.......the second one was shorter and easier.


----------



## canadian_moose (20 Oct 2007)

hey doom i was doing my interview at cfrc mississauga the same day you guys were doing your cfat, i must have seen you there. the staff at cfrc mississauga are great especially the captain.


----------



## Doom (20 Oct 2007)

oh yea? what time were you there at? hah, I was that decently tall skinney white guy (no racism intended) with the black adidas jacket. just incase you saw me lol


----------



## canadian_moose (20 Oct 2007)

i was the white guy with the shaved head with a shirt and tie, i think we went to get reimbursed at the same time, if that was you.


----------



## Doom (20 Oct 2007)

yea yea, the first person to get 5 bucks  Nice to see a familiar face on here


----------



## canadian_moose (20 Oct 2007)

yeah, good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## Doom (20 Oct 2007)

yea thanks man, just worried about the medical atm. Fitness will be a breeze.


----------



## DanielScott (23 Oct 2007)

My whole process into the reserves was pretty quick it took only 2 months, maby because my brothers in im not sure but im pretty happy ;D


----------



## aesop081 (23 Oct 2007)

DanielScott said:
			
		

> maby because my brothers in



No


----------



## DanielScott (23 Oct 2007)

another guy in the reserves got in quick too his brother was also doing full time..iunno ? it was just a thought


----------



## kincanucks (23 Oct 2007)

DanielScott said:
			
		

> another guy in the reserves got in quick too his brother was also doing full time..iunno ? it was just a thought


Go back to sleep.


----------



## Hogie (2 Nov 2007)

The bigger the population near the Centre, the more applicants and the more time you will wait to be called.  I work in a very small one and as soon as the person drops off the application I check it over then book them for testing while they're standing there.  Shortest turnaround time for a reservist was less than 2 days (not counting however long it took for the reserve recruiter to drop off the paperwork)...he did all his testing on Wed. and was enrolled at the unit Thurs. night.


----------



## DanielScott (3 Nov 2007)

Mhmmmm Im from British Columbia - Vancouver


----------



## TacticalW (5 Nov 2007)

For me I got the call the next day, I wish I was there to take the call and get an earlier scheduled aptitude test but anyways - I've got that test at 8:30AM tomorrow (November 5th) so no complaints now. I was very surprised and after hearing so many stories of applications getting lost I was ready to be calling them once every few weeks and this process potentially taking a lot longer than a month. Well thank god that didn't happen here, the only problem after that was that there were too many people applying and their schedule was always packed. 

By the way, please wish me luck because right at this moment I'm a whee bit anxious. Went over all of the IQ tests a while back and always scored above 105 so I guess I should pass - but regardless I'm questioning the validity of those tests now x.x


----------



## DanielScott (5 Nov 2007)

What are you trying to get in?


----------



## TacticalW (5 Nov 2007)

Reserve Infantry - okay maybe I shouldn't be as anxious as I am but yeah  :blotto:


----------



## DanielScott (5 Nov 2007)

Dude you'll do fine, everyone does.. just dont get to anxious  you'll pass where you from?


----------



## TacticalW (5 Nov 2007)

I'm in Vancouver BC here, I actually live a few blocks from the Reg. Force CFRC so at least I won't lose too much sleep getting there =)

Alright, I think I've gotta get off now and I'll get back to you once my results are in. Here goes  :-X


----------



## DanielScott (5 Nov 2007)

Yea same, im from Vancouver I go to The Royal Westminster Regiment. Night ttyl


----------



## TacticalW (5 Nov 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!! ACED IT >=D

I even have Reg. Force Infantry Officer available - now might be transferring into there instead of NCM once I graduate! Things should be moving along pretty fast from the sounds of it save some stuff I've gotta take care of because my relatives are in another country - my recruiter is doing her best to get things patched through as fast as possible though so damn I've never been happier. Time to make things work out =)

Hehe, I was pretty much jumping around this room for a few minutes giddy with joy xD


----------



## DanielScott (5 Nov 2007)

Good job


----------



## Sparkey (26 Feb 2008)

I got myself a job offer in a little under a month after i sent in the application eather I'm a stud or there desperate


----------



## DanielScott (27 Feb 2008)

Im 3 weeks into BMQ right now


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Feb 2008)

How's it going?


----------



## DanielScott (27 Feb 2008)

Its going good, lots of drill i mean alot   learned how to put my rifle together with my eyes closed


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Feb 2008)

Well done. That's a first for me - seeing a smley face after a mention of 'lots of drill'. You're certainly in the right job!


----------



## Sparkey (27 Feb 2008)

Im startin bmq march 10 swearin in tomorrow


----------



## Trader 556 (12 Mar 2008)

Too much to read and late to the party as usual.

Here's my situation with the recruiting process.

I had initially handed in my application with the reserve unit on 7 Jan 08 (or around there)

I was then told I needed to give them a high school transcript, I had given them my college transcript, but they still wanted HS.

All paper work was submitted by me after my 30th birthday, (2nd week of Feb 08)  that way I got that extra 30 seconds on the PT test, why not eh?

I call the unit too see my application process and they said the transcripts were sent to CFRC Toronto and I should be getting a call soon.  1 week goes by and nothing so I decide to drop into CFRC Toronto and ask them there.  They said if the unit still has it, I'll be getting a call in a couple of days, nothing.

So I drop back in CFRC Toronto the next week with everything they needed, namely my transcripts.  Done, photo copied by 1200h and the same day I received a phone call to get the ball rolling around 1400h. I was doing my CFAT and PT two days later and medical and interview were just completed this Monday.

Now my future rests upon a doctors opinion about my shoulder, skin and eye.

I thought the process was very fast once they got everything they needed.  It helped that I work with family and can come and go as I please.


----------



## JJJ (27 Mar 2008)

Handed in all my stuff today and they asked me to do the CFAT tomorrow. I will be doing it Tuesday instead.


----------



## Yrys (27 Mar 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Handed in all my stuff today and they asked me to do the CFAT tomorrow. I will be doing it Tuesday instead.



Because you asked for it (postponement ) ?




(thanks for the spell check  )


----------



## JJJ (27 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Because you asked for it (postponement ) ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I did ask to put it off for a bit. I could not make it in the next day. I was surprised how fast it went.


----------



## JJJ (2 Apr 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Handed in all my stuff today and they asked me to do the CFAT tomorrow. I will be doing it Tuesday instead.



Wrote my CFAT yesterday and all I can say is I was so nervous because of all the stuff I read here haha It went well though. I qualified for a full page of stuff from cook to med to dentist.

I'm not even going to say if it was easy or hard because that is just my opinion and will not help you in anyway. All I can say about that is stop reading about people saying it is easy/hard because it is only going to freak you out going into it.

I now have my physical and interview on the 16th. That will be pretty well everything complete in under a month.


----------



## CBshadow (4 Apr 2008)

Doom said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm not sure if I just lucked out or anything but, I only handed in my application one week and a half ago Thursday and they gave me a call yesterday while i was at work saying that I have to schedule my apptitude test. That was fast, was expecting a month or so. I have to give them a call Monday to schedule. Wish me luck guys !




Gl doom,  its not that difficult just use the practice tests they gave you.  Yea when i handed in my app they scheduled my appointment that day for the following wed (it was a monday)....now im just waiting for my call to be sworn in and for bmq been a week and really anxious.


----------

